# Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run



## American_Jihad (Feb 7, 2013)

*Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
2/6/13
By Cyrus Afzali

Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush will speak for the first time at the annual Conservative Political Action Conference, a clear sign that he is mulling a run for the Republican presidential nomination in 2016.

The American Conservative Union, which sponsors the conference, announced Tuesday that Bush will address the group, set for March 14-16 in National Harbor, Md., just outside Washington. Bush has been invited by the group to speak at CPAC several times, but this will be his first appearance. 

We are pleased to announce that my friend Gov. Jeb Bush will be a featured speaker at CPAC 2013, ACU Chairman Al Cardenas said in a statement. 



Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2013)

All he needs is for peopel to forget how badly his brother and father messed up in the job.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2013)

Well let me drop  my pants and fire off a rocket!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 7, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> By Cyrus Afzali
> 
> ...



You extremists would HATE Jeb Bush.  Also, what Joe just said, he would have to live his brother's legacy down.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2013)

Like we need another neocon in the WH.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 7, 2013)

He doesn't have a prayer.  He would be wiped out in the primary.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeb could appeal to moderates but the stupid wing of the party would never go for him


----------



## Votto (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh joy, another decade dominated by the royal Bush and/or Clinton families.  It is something to look forward to.


----------



## Dante (Feb 7, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> [IMGhttp://i.ytimg.com/vi/KVb0XW3HF2M/0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> ...


America is not ready for another schrub 

some idiot at a newsmax (creepy) blog has no clue what they are saying?  go figure


----------



## Trajan (Feb 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Jeb could appeal to moderates but the stupid wing of the party would never go for him



right because gop moderates kicked ass last election? they lost 80% of their races.....hello...oh and the TP only had 2 they lost both...see the point? 



bush is just another CC rep....and he can pound sand. hes giving a speech at c-pac for the first time because hes got to get a 4 year head start, like Romney, on convincing people hes con enough...


----------



## Saigon (Feb 7, 2013)

Death penalty for everyone!

Bush oversaw 21 executions as Governor (more than Graham, Martinez and Chiles while they were in office). Bush never agreed to commute any sentence.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeb_Bush


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 7, 2013)

he's got no change at the presidency.

now perhaps he's looking to become a senator. i suppose that's possible. or maybe a vp nod, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Jeb could appeal to moderates but the stupid wing of the party would never go for him



yep, they're, no doubt, still sore over this: Jeb Bush criticizes GOP partisanship, says Mitt Romney needs to ?change the tone? on immigration - Boston.com


----------



## Votto (Feb 7, 2013)

Why doesn't my brother Jeb return any of my phone calls?   It's as if he has disowned me.

He must be going to make a run for the White House.


----------



## Dante (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a newsmax blog people....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2013)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeb could appeal to moderates but the stupid wing of the party would never go for him
> ...



How did the GOP conservatives and libertarians do?

They can't even make it through the GOP primaries let alone the general election


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2013)

Trajan said:


> right because gop moderates kicked ass last election? they lost 80% of their races.....hello...*oh and the TP only had 2 they lost both*...see the point?
> :


Wrong.

The two high profile Senate chuckleheads that the lamestream media and the neocons harped on lost their races, while Ted Cruz and Jeff Flake won, and numerous people in the HoR retained their seats.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 7, 2013)

oh shit Cruz thats right ( Flake is Flaking out imho)


my bad U is right...


----------



## Dante (Feb 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jeb Bush like his brother W., is a conservative. Just because the right wing fringe insists they own the 'conservative' label doesn't make it true.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Death penalty for everyone!
> 
> Bush oversaw 21 executions as Governor (more than Graham, Martinez and Chiles while they were in office). Bush never agreed to commute any sentence.
> 
> Jeb Bush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





...and?


LOL @ the 'journalist' using Wiki-fucking-pedia as a 'source.' What a pro.


----------



## Votto (Feb 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



What makes "W" a conservative?


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> He doesn't have a prayer.  He would be wiped out in the primary.



Perhaps, but he seems to be the only Republican that could win the general, except maybe for Christie but he has even less of a chance at winning the primaries.  May be a loooong time before we see another Republican president.


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2013)

Votto said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



K, neo-con.  Better?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeb Bush would be a much better President than then ass clown we have in that office now.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Death penalty for everyone!
> 
> Bush oversaw 21 executions as Governor (more than Graham, Martinez and Chiles while they were in office). Bush never agreed to commute any sentence.
> 
> Jeb Bush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No big deal, Obongo wants to give out the death penalty by drone and has killed Innocent women and children. We might have to turn him over to the Hague for war crimes...


----------



## hortysir (Feb 9, 2013)

J. Bush / Rubio


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jeb Bush would be a much better President than then ass clown we have in that office now.



The Bush family record so far-  

3 Recessions.
3 Wars
2 major meltdowns of the banking industry

Do we really want to get on this horse again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

hortysir said:


> J. Bush / Rubio



Actually, can't happen.  The constitution stipulates the President and Vice President must be from different states.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > J. Bush / Rubio
> ...


No it doesn't


----------



## Saigon (Feb 9, 2013)

> Obongo



More racism. 

Really, AJ, you do yourself no favours by taking the currently unoccupied position of Poster Most Likely to Join the Klan.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 9, 2013)

Well Jeb is communicating with the lobbyists now...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Death penalty for everyone!
> ...




that is ok because he is OBAMA


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



You guys had no problem when Bush did it.  He attacked whole COUNTRIES based on faulty information.  

But now it's wrong, because it's Obama.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > Obongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, everything is racism to you idiots
please make a list of WORDS we are now not ALLOWED to speak because this man is President

better yet, worry about the racism in YOUR COUNTRY


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



LOL, Boooooooooooooooooooosh
Bush wasn't awarded a Nobel PEACE prize..
how funny you all excuse him killing people, even American citizens


----------



## PredFan (Feb 9, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> By Cyrus Afzali
> 
> ...



I cannot vote for Jeb Bush ever. I remember the Savings and Loan scandal from the 80s here in Florida. Bush was smack dab in the middle of it and he made a bajillion dollars while millions lost their life savings. He got off scott free because his dad was POTUS. If it ends up being Jeb Bush vs Hillary, I'll write in Pat Paulson.


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2013)

Votto said:


> Oh joy, another decade dominated by the royal Bush and/or Clinton families.  It is something to look forward to.



Indeed.

If the Republicans do not run a candidate who is a hispanic lesbian midgit, they are doomed.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 9, 2013)

Samson said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Oh joy, another decade dominated by the royal Bush and/or Clinton families.  It is something to look forward to.
> ...



Hey, I'd vote for Salma Hayek....as long as she isn't gay.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeb is more Democrat light than his brother was

Just what we need, a one party ruler


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Hater.

Sadly, it is a well known fact that Selma Hayek only copulates with albino pythons


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



If you are an American citizen hanging out in a terrorist training camp, all bets are kind of off?  

Please, you were all for killing these folks until the black guy started doing it.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



PLEASE, I remember you people with John Walker during Bush. and you can take that black thing accusations and shove them...You are no better than any other race hustler

we were sold that OBAMA was going to be DIFFERENT from Bush...guess that was a lie too


----------



## Saigon (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> If you are an American citizen hanging out in a terrorist training camp, all bets are kind of off?
> 
> Please, you were all for killing these folks until the black guy started doing it.



No question there, although I don't think the intense bitterness and hatred Stephanie displays here can be explained by racism. 

Stephanie's vitriol - which passed the merely obsessive in October and has since been seen loitering in the area of psychosis - is perhaps more based on a hatred of Democrats than a hatred of black people. 

I suspect she'd have tolerated Herman Cain as president, or for that matter any other black person - providing they had (Rep) after their name. 

Policies are not the issue here - partisanship is.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's a great idea.  Jeb Bush and Sarah Palin would be the *perfect* ticket!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> PLEASE, I remember you people with John Walker during Bush. and you can take that black thing accusations and shove them...You are no better than any other race hustler
> 
> we were sold that OBAMA was going to be DIFFERENT from Bush...guess that was a lie too



I'm not sure who "you people" are exactly...  Putting aside I was probably as right wing as you are in that time period, most folks on the left had no problem what was being done with John Walker Lind.  He was an American caught in a terrorist camp.  He was tried, convicted and imprisoned.  

The point is, when Bush was president, the right was all for doing whatever it took to end theterrorist threat, as they should have been.  

Now Obama is doing it, and getting frankly better results than Bush did with less bloodshed, and you guys just hate it...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You extremists would HATE Jeb Bush.  Also, what Joe just said, he would have to live his brother's legacy down.



You talk about how 'moderate' Jeb is now. But were he to get the nomination, he'd end up being the most evil person in the world. You did the same thing with Romney.

As it stands,  I feel like Jeb Bush is a total phony. I would not vote for him. I doubt there's much more than a shade's difference between he and Hillary.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You extremists would HATE Jeb Bush.  Also, what Joe just said, he would have to live his brother's legacy down.
> ...



When the Republicans nominate him, you'll obediently fall in line and vote for him.  

That's why the GOP needs to ignore the Teabaggers and the Religious Nuts. They really have nowhere else to go.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yea, b/c I'm supposed to be so excited about the male version of Hillary? I don't give a fuck that there's an R next to his name. I'm not even a registered Republican and never have been ass wipe. And your continued b.s about religion and the tea party is just you begging for attention.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I think I'm going to bookmark this.  WOrking on the assumption you aren't banned by then, I suspect when you are TOLD by your masters who you are voting for, you'll get all behind Jeb.  And you'll squeal about how Hillary is going to impose gyno-communism and whatever craziness you will be spewing.  

I won't support Jeb because frankly, every time we get Bushes in there, we get wars and recessions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If you wanna argue that Republicans in general are lemmings; then that's one thing. But I'm not them dude.

And I have news for you, the 4 years of Obama have not been so great economically. In fact, they've only laid the groundwork for a little thing called a depression. It's funny too__ b/c when it hits he'll escape all blame in the minds of people like yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If you wanna argue that Republicans in general are lemmings; then that's one thing. But I'm not them dude.
> 
> And I have news for you, the 4 years of Obama have not been so great economically. In fact, they've only laid the groundwork for a little thing called a depression. It's funny too__ b/c when it hits he'll escape all blame in the minds of people like yourself.



And here's where when they can't argue the point, they just go around screaming about the black guy.  

Hey, I was perfectly willing to consider a GOP Candidate.  Then you dumb fucks all got behind the Mormon because that's what the Establishment told you to do. 

And you'll all get behind Jeb and wonder why he loses to Hillary.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Jeb could appeal to moderates but the stupid wing of the party would never go for him



He's a Republican I'd take a long look at.  It would depend on his platform and the opposition.  But you're right, any republican that I could vote for is likely not going to engender widespread support from the GOP knuckle-draggers.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Afghanistan was a necessary War.  I would argue Desert Storm was necessary too.  

You're right about gasbag, he is a racist hack.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanna argue that Republicans in general are lemmings; then that's one thing. But I'm not them dude.
> ...



LOL - While you're pretending to be a Republican, you might wanna consider that Jeb Bush is your 'Eisenhower Republican.' You're so phony joeb. Your a flaming lib, period. That's why you bring up the black crap and not me.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > Obongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're probably a card carrying member of the communist party...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



code pink turn bush over to the hague for war crimes - Google Search

...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Bigot, that was EZ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I would disgree with Desert Storm.  (Pretty much got out of the military after that.) It was an excuse for us to take Saddam down a peg for the Zionists.  

We didn't care which tinpot controlled the Rumeila oil fields until certain powers told us we did. 

For Afghanistan- I agree going in to get Bin Laden was the right thing to do.  Still being there 12 years later trying to play hall monitor between the various tribes there is crazy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I wouldn't call Jeb a "Ike Republican".  He's still knee deep in bed with the Banksters and the Religious Nutbags who've fucked up the GOP.  

When he stands up to some of those people, MAYBE I'll consider him.  

But given how badly his dad and brother fucked up, well, everything.  

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

I refuse to get fooled a third time by this family of self-appointed royals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If Ike were alive and running, you'd be saying the same blather while voting for Hillary. And speaking of self-appointed royals; what do you think the Clintons are? If it's a Clinton or a Bush; we're screwed. I just have the good sense to admit it. You're too worried about being on a side (in true liberal fashion).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yea cos those so-called Zionists gave such a fuck about Saddam killing his own people. Geez, dude. Your bigotry just taints your opinions. And we clearly didn't want to get Saddam or we would have. That's the problem is that we didn't want to get Saddam. We f'd up and had to do a whole other war when we could have got him the first time.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Feb 12, 2013)

My, it's tiresome to listen to dems caterwauling about W.  Jeb Bush had the opportunity to stand up to the feds when they murdered Terry Schiavo.  He didn't.  No thinking conservative will vote for him.


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh please, not another compassionate progressive conservative without a message.


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> All he needs is for peopel to forget how badly his brother and father messed up in the job.



Senior didn't mess up.  He actually did a very good job, at least imo.


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 12, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> My, it's tiresome to listen to dems caterwauling about W.  Jeb Bush had the opportunity to stand up to the feds when they murdered Terry Schiavo.  He didn't.  No thinking conservative will vote for him.



And that is why Republicans will lose the White House again in 2016.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Ike were alive and running, you'd be saying the same blather while voting for Hillary. And speaking of self-appointed royals; what do you think the Clintons are? If it's a Clinton or a Bush; we're screwed. I just have the good sense to admit it. You're too worried about being on a side (in true liberal fashion).



Not at all.  I vote in my own interest.  

Now, back when I was a right wing asshole like you, I used to get really upset about Clinton and screamed about "Subornation of perjury" and "abuse of power" and "Mena Airport" and all that bullshit. 

You know what I remember about the Clinton years now? 

That unemployment was less than 4%. 

That there were help wanted signs everywhere you went. 

That we weren't at war with anyone, the stock market was at record highs.  

I was able to sell a property I bought in 1987 for twice what I paid for it. 

Shit, if Hillary could bring that back, I'm all for it, and Bill can have a little harem of interns if it keeps him out of trouble.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > All he needs is for peopel to forget how badly his brother and father messed up in the job.
> ...



Sorry, can't agree.  I thought the first Gulf War was getting us involved in the Hornet's nest, and we are still there.  

Not to mention the way he handled the recession.  

No More Bushes...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea cos those so-called Zionists gave such a fuck about Saddam killing his own people. Geez, dude. Your bigotry just taints your opinions. And we clearly didn't want to get Saddam or we would have. That's the problem is that we didn't want to get Saddam. We f'd up and had to do a whole other war when we could have got him the first time.



The Zionists didn't care about the Kurds, and neither did we. The slaughter of the Kurds happened on Reagan's watch, and Reagan denied it was happening.  Then he wrote Saddam a bunch of loans (paid for by the American tax payer) so he could buy more weapons to fight Iran.  The Zionists screamed bloody murder because they considered Saddam a threat to them, and when they got Bush in there, they found a nice tool who would do their bidding. 

Of course, we didn't take out Saddam, that wasn't the plan. Just weakened his military and took out his ability to attack the Zionists, which is all they really wanted. 

Oh, so you went down to the  recruiter's office and signed up for that war that needed to be, right?


----------



## Dante (Feb 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE, I remember you people with John Walker during Bush. and you can take that black thing accusations and shove them...You are no better than any other race hustler
> ...


I can rarely tell the difference between Amelia and Stephanie. It's like they are co-joined twins


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dante said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I disagree.  Amelia is kind of like Fake Snarkey, she kind of understands the GOP has gone off the rails.  

The problem was, they both thought Romney was the answer.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 24, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



You left out the words, "with congressional approval".
Obama is a power unto himself when it comes to drone strikes in countries we don't have approval to be in.

I know.....that's different.....somehow


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep out the Bushes!!


----------



## Grandma (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know if Jeb's planning on running or not. He could be sort of a test dummy to see what republicans are looking for, or to get others to jump in and run. Then again, he could be looking for a Cabinet position.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2013)

i was thinking of an awesome slogan. 

The First President Bush gave us a war and a recession. 

The Second President Bush gave us Two Wars and Two Recessions. 

Wanna go for Three?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2013)

hortysir said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I didn't leave it out.... it just isn't that important.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Explains alot.
Thanks


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2013)

hortysir said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



You're welcome. Happy to dispense of any irrelevent shit you want to bring into a converstation. 

Fact is. Bush lied. Soldiers died.  The world considers Iraq a crime, and so do the majority of Americans.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Fact is. Bush lied. .






No.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is. Bush lied. .
> ...



He said Saddam was developing a nuke and cooperating with Bin Laden. 

Neither of these things were true....


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





If you want to revisit history go read some old newspapers. All this has been talked to death a million times. You and your lefty bumper sticker are wrong.


----------



## UKRider (Feb 26, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> By Cyrus Afzali
> 
> ...



He needs to be a lot smoother than Huckabee. 



> &#8220;In many ways, thanks to President Obama, we are all Catholics now,&#8221; said Huckabee, a former Baptist minister



Abortion is a Holocaust of Our Own




Huck at CPAC: 'We're all Catholics now' 

Imo, too much church in his state of being.  At least Jeb is a converted Anglican.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> By Cyrus Afzali
> 
> ...



Ah yes....America needs another President Bush.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> [
> 
> If you want to revisit history go read some old newspapers. All this has been talked to death a million times. You and your lefty bumper sticker are wrong.



The media has pretty much admitted they didn't do their job in 2003.  

CIA?s final report: No WMD found in Iraq - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - Conflict in Iraq | NBC News



> In his final word, the CIAs top weapons inspector in Iraq said Monday that the hunt for weapons of mass destruction has gone as far as feasible and has found nothing, closing an investigation into the purported programs of Saddam Hussein that were used to justify the 2003 invasion.
> After more than 18 months, the WMD investigation and debriefing of the WMD-related detainees has been exhausted, wrote Charles Duelfer, head of the Iraq Survey Group, in an addendum to the final report he issued last fall.



This is what the CIA itself has admitted, guy.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> ...



That's why you elected Obama. Twice


----------



## Samson (Feb 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Maybe you're thinking of "Hope" and "Change."


----------



## UKRider (Feb 27, 2013)

Samson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There's gonna be a lot more hoping for change in the future.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2013)

Bush never said that Hussein was developing a nuke and cooperating with Bin Laden.   He said that he got that information from the British which was true.

Jeb Bush is running around the country trying to sell his book.   Unfortunately for him, the parameters in his book are at odds withe the majority of republican voters.    That and he thinks obama is sincere about working with republicans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Bush never said that Hussein was developing a nuke and cooperating with Bin Laden.   He said that he got that information from the British which was true.
> 
> Jeb Bush is running around the country trying to sell his book.   Unfortunately for him, the parameters in his book are at odds withe the majority of republican voters.    That and he thinks obama is sincere about working with republicans.



So in short, he isn't crazy enough to have your support. You'll just wait until you have no other choice.  

Got it.


----------



## Chassit (Mar 10, 2013)

We really do not need another Bush in office.  How many times can the people in this country vote for the same evil incompetence?  I have a feeling though that even if the majority of repubs want him in they will likely realize that (as someone stated earlier) that the name is poison to the American people.  Regardless, I seriously doubt the person I end up voting for will get even 2% of the popular vote.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 10, 2013)

> Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run



Let the flip-flopping begin. 

Oh, wait. Never mind ........... he's already got a head start. 

Seriously - is America really dumb enough to make the same mistake a third time?


----------



## hortysir (Mar 10, 2013)

4th, actually


----------



## deaddogseye (Mar 11, 2013)

my guess is he ends up deciding not to run -- and maybe he already has but playing up the issue is a good way to sell books.

like him or not, fair or not i think he just has too much baggage with his name and i dont see that changing. Esp if he runs against clinton he may never get by the disadvantage of the simple name matchup. He's an almost sure loser for the GOP IMO - and in a sense he does represent what the republicans are accused of so much and what does seem to hurt them -- just going back to the same old well again and again. i dont think the last election was the big catastrophe for them a lot say it was,  but i dont think going to bush would be s mart move. its a long way off but i dont see that changing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a sick joke, right?

I hope this transnationalist piece of crap doesn't run.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were dumb enough to vote for the likes of the last 2 presidents. Don't be surpised.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2013)

hortysir said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



rolmao...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2013)

Samson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



They ran out of that nearly four years ago...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 13, 2013)

There was never any hope and charge to begin with. Just more failure to accept that communism doesn't work.


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 13, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > All he needs is for peopel to forget how badly his brother and father messed up in the job.
> ...



There are some people in Panama might disagree since their loved ones were murdered by  Poppy in another invasion of a foreign nation by an American president.


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 13, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Republicans are.   Remember a few months ago they were gloating over a Romney landslide up until just a few minutes before Romney conceded?


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There was never any hope and charge to begin with. Just more failure to accept that communism doesn't work.


Obama's a centrist democrat. 


 How can people keep calling Obama a commie or marxist  or socialist or.....??   Only  people that don't know what these names mean I believe.   By the way, thing are better now by far than when Obama took over especially considering repubs declared war on him from day one.    I was not a big  Obama fan but  I did vote for him anyway.  But I have to admit, after bush almost destroyed  the economy, we've had a fairly good skipper at the helm.


----------



## rdean (Mar 13, 2013)

He talks about ALL his brothers accomplishments.  Will he want to "finish the job"?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 20, 2014)

*Jeb Bush in the White House? Friends Say Hes Seriously Weighing GOP Run*​
By Michael J. Mishak
Associated Press
Thursday, March 20, 2014 

Miami  Jeb Bush gets the question at just about every public appearance these days: Will you run for president?

The former Florida governor gives a well-worn answer: I can honestly tell you that I dont know what Im going to do. Its an answer that wont satisfy the GOP faithful for much longer.

The scion of the Bush political dynasty will likely be asked the question many times in the coming weeks as he raises his profile with appearances in Tennessee, New Mexico, Nevada and Texas  where hell bump into another possible 2016 presidential candidate, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Bushs yes or no is one of the most significant factors looming over the 2016 Republican presidential contest. A White House bid by the brother and son of presidents would shake up a wide-open GOP field, attract a legion of big-money donors and set up a showdown with the influential tea party movement. Bush has said hell consult with his family this summer and make a decision by the end of the year.

With New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie facing multiple investigations in a political retribution probe, many Republicans see Bush as a potent alternative: a two-term GOP governor who thrived in the nations largest swing-voting state and could make the party more inclusive.

...

A Washington Post-ABC News poll this month signaled head winds Jeb Bush could face: nearly half of all Americans, and 50 percent of registered voters, said they definitely would not vote for him for president.

Nevertheless, friends and advisers say, he is mulling a bid and reaching out to influential donors.

He is seriously considering this, but he is not following the timeline that the pundits or the press would like him to follow, said Sally Bradshaw, Bushs former chief of staff.

Jeb Bush in the White House? Friends Say He?s Seriously Weighing GOP Run | Valley News


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> *Jeb Bush Moving Closer to 2016 Run*​
> 2/6/13
> By Cyrus Afzali
> 
> ...



Go Jeb!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2014)

His involvement here will hinder him in if he tries. This is a collection of lunatics. 

Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't believe that Republicans, as delusional as the establishment  element of the party has become, is that ready to finally kiss off the party as dead. To vote for another Bush and usher in another neo-con love fest at the expense of the nation, and even more warfare against bogeymen abroad and against our own people would be insufferable to our nation.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> I don't believe that Republicans, as delusional as the establishment  element of the party has become, is that ready to finally kiss off the party as dead. To vote for another Bush and usher in another neo-con love fest at the expense of the nation, and even more warfare against bogeymen abroad and against our own people would be insufferable to our nation.





My, what a detached, objective analysis...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 20, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> His involvement here will hinder him in if he tries. This is a collection of lunatics.
> 
> Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Except that a lot of rw voters believe we should take even more money away from the tax payers to build tanks, plane, ships we'll never use. Just build them and park them next to the rusted out others. 

Besides, some rw's will vote for whatever warm body is standing at election time. That's what they did last time and they still have no clue why they lost or that the country won.


----------



## birddog (Mar 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > His involvement here will hinder him in if he tries. This is a collection of lunatics.
> ...



We may wish we had a stronger military with the weak POS we have as CIC!  Of course, idiots like you thought Obama's Stimulus Plan, Cash For Clunkers, and Green bailouts were great investments!  What a hypocritical turd you are!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2014)

birddog said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Since when are you sitting at the adult's table?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 20, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> His involvement here will hinder him in if he tries. This is a collection of lunatics.
> 
> Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hahahahahah I didn't want you to be alone. These two morons not any better and one will be worse than the peanut farmer...

https://www.google.com/search?q=oba...7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/search?q=hil...7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8





Obama, Hillary Clinton, Valerie Jarrett Presidential charades


----------

